# Meerforelle - Sondervig zu Ostern



## OlafGerkens (18. September 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade für Ostern 2017 (April 2017) eine Woche Sondervig in Dänemark (Nordsee) gebucht.

Ich war dieses Jahr im Sommer dort und habe u.a. Plattfische und Makrelen vom Strand aus gefangen.

Die Monate März und April scheinen ja die Hochsaison für Meeresforellen zu sein.

Nun meine Fragen:
- Wie sieht es mit dem Meeresforellen-Vorkommen in der Nordsee im Bereich Sondervig aus?
- Angelt man in der Nordsee mit Wathose?
- Habt ihr Tips für diesen Bereich der Nordsee?

Besten Dank!

Olaf Gerkens


----------



## scamper (19. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforelle - Sondervig zu Ostern*



OlafGerkens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe gerade für Ostern 2017 (April 2017) eine Woche Sondervig in Dänemark (Nordsee) gebucht.
> 
> ...



Moin Olaf,

erstmal einen Gruß in die alte Heimat, ich stamme aus der Region Gifhorn/Wolfsburg.

Ich war dort in der Region schon oft fischen, allerdings mehr südlich von Hvide Sande. Ich kann dir nur raten, nach Miesmuschelschalen Ausschau zu halten am Strand, auf Höhe des südlichen Ende des Ringköbingfjords, Nymindegab zum Beispiel oder nördlich von Sondervig bei Thorsminde. Da kannst du zu der Zeit am Auslauf des Nissum Fjord (Schleuse) auch Glück mit Heringen haben und es nicht so überlaufen wie in Hvide Sande.

Bei Nymindegab  war ich mehrfach erfolgreich auf Meerforelle, allerdings mit ganz anderen Montagen, als ich es hier an der Ostsee versuchen würde. Heringsfetzen an der Wasserkugel am langen Vorfach < 150cm, kurz dahinter eingeworfen, wo sich die Welle bricht und in der Strömung spielen lassen.

Wathose ist nicht notwendig bzw. eher hinderlich, da das Wasser meist sehr schnell tief wird und eine ordentliche Unterströmung herrschen kann. Probiere es einfach mal aus, den Tipp habe ich vor Jahren ebenfalls hier im Forum gefunden, von jemandem, der aus der Region dort stammt.

VG aus SH
Carsten


----------



## OlafGerkens (19. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforelle - Sondervig zu Ostern*

Eine Wasserkugel mit einem einzelnen Haken und einem Heringsfetzen? Interessant! Danke für die Tips.

Ich muss auf der Landkarte mal gucken, wo das genau ist. Bis Ostern sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.

Ich bin gerade irgendwie im Angelfieber. Mir macht das ganze ziemlich viel Spass.

Ich war lange bei der Marine auf Minensuchbooten in Kappeln / Olpenitz stationiert. Das ist eine tolle Gegend da oben.

BVeste Grüße
Olaf


----------



## scamper (20. September 2016)

*AW: Meerforelle - Sondervig zu Ostern*



OlafGerkens schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkugel mit einem einzelnen Haken und einem Heringsfetzen? Interessant! Danke für die Tips.
> 
> Ich muss auf der Landkarte mal gucken, wo das genau ist. Bis Ostern sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin.
> 
> ...



Auf jeden Fall ist das eine tolle Gegend hier.
In Dänemark, in diesen Regionen war ich sehr erstaunt, was mit dieser Art Köder alles möglich war. Einzelhaken, ein 6er Aalhaken mit Widerhaken am Schaft, nix flattern lassen, nur Fleisch. Ich hab dort neben den Muschelbänken in der Dämmerung sogar eine Seezunge gefangen, und keine kleine.
Manchmal macht man sich das Angeln vielleicht auch zu kompliziert. Hier in der Lübecker Bucht kannst du auf Tauwurm Aal fangen im Sommer in der Brandung oder an der Travemündung, an einfachster Posenmontage, wenn du den richtigen Zeitpunkt triffst. Das Zeitfenster ist nur halt manchmal sehr schmal.

Gruß
/C


----------

